# NDS Achievement Pixel Art



## Souldragon (Feb 29, 2008)

So I was reading on the nds game section on how everyone wish nintendo ds has some kind of achievement system.. So for fun I was brushing up my photoshop skill so I ended up making some achievement that you guys might want show off or just add in you sig section..

It might not be good but hey, it's fun

Master Ball Trophy for people who withstand (play) pokemon D/P for 40 hrs or more
Add to your sig if you wish.. If you didn't play pokemon D/P for 40 hrs or more.. blah go play it..














Pick a colour I guess
More to come...

Think this topic might die..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  oh well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(all pixels are made by me so no worry about copyright)


----------



## m3rox (Feb 29, 2008)

QUOTE(Souldragon @ Feb 29 2008 said:


> So I was reading on the nds game section on how everyone wish nintendo ds has some kind of achievement system.. So for fun I was brushing up my photoshop skill so I ended up making some achievement that you guys might want show off or just add in you sig section..
> 
> It might not be good but hey, it's fun
> 
> ...



Wow, that sure is something..


----------



## SavageWaffle (Feb 29, 2008)

I dont think someone will play Pokemon D/P for over 40 hours. I mean really, no. Unless you want to actually finish the game. Most of us just beat the elite guys and think were done. And we dont go back since its mad boring. Reduce time+should be for ALL games. And besides wtf you going to do with Achievements? 
And and Microsoft CAN sue Nintendo for doing this. Dont dream. Achievements are from Microsoft+they invented them from the 360 anyway.


----------



## Law (Feb 29, 2008)

SavageWaffle said:
			
		

> I dont think someone will play Pokemon D/P for over 40 hours. I mean really, no. Unless you want to actually finish the game. Most of us just beat the elite guys and think were done. And we dont go back since its mad boring. Reduce time+should be for ALL games. And besides wtf you going to do with Achievements?
> And and Microsoft CAN sue Nintendo for doing this. Dont dream. Achievements are from Microsoft+they invented them from the 360 anyway.



Steam has Achievements now, you know.


----------



## Souldragon (Mar 1, 2008)

SavageWaffle said:
			
		

> I dont think someone will play Pokemon D/P for over 40 hours. I mean really, no. Unless you want to actually finish the game. Most of us just beat the elite guys and think were done. And we dont go back since its mad boring. Reduce time+should be for ALL games. And besides wtf you going to do with Achievements?
> And and Microsoft CAN sue Nintendo for doing this. Dont dream. Achievements are from Microsoft+they invented them from the 360 anyway.



woo man... 
I dont think someone will play Pokemon D/P for over 40 hours.
I seen people that play Pokemon D/P over 120 hours before, collecting everything, shiny pokemon etc...
And besides wtf you going to do with Achievements?
Copy the image or the link and put it in your sig section... show off your achievement on the web for achieving something in certain games for fun...
Microsoft CAN sue Nintendo
Microsoft CAN'T do sh*t to Nintendo, since Achievements aren't copyrighted and if you look in the dictionary Achievement stated as : something accomplished, esp. by superior ability, special effort, great courage, etc.; a great or heroic deed: his remarkable achievements in art.
Dont dream
No one is dreaming of anything.. the pixel arts are made by me for those people who wish to show some type of achievement they had reach in nds games
Achievements are from Microsoft+they invented them from the 360 anyway.
Like I say Achievement isn't something that can be copyrighted and Microsoft didn't invented them, they just added a system call achievement for people who play games that reach certain special part in the game... Think it like a trophy system

Blah sorry for gammer and spelling


----------



## Twiffles (Mar 1, 2008)

Haha, my game says 150+ hours, is that bad?


----------



## Souldragon (Mar 1, 2008)

If you have beaten Zelda Phantom Hourglass, collected all hearts pieces, collected all ships parts..
Add this achievement trophy to your sig if you want

Zelda Master Sword


----------

